
Tail Risk of Contagious Diseases - fforflo
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41567-020-0921-x
======
seesawtron
Here is the youtube discussion by Taleb for us lazy ones
[https://youtu.be/ggrW6qi0qZQ](https://youtu.be/ggrW6qi0qZQ)

